# How do I stop my dog from stealing gloves from kids' hands?



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

This is all about setting him up with gloves and correcting him when he goes for them. You cannot ever let him get even one of them or that will reward him. 

Is it only with children or does he go for go for gloves on teens and adults?


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Somewhere out there on the internet is a training program for desensitizing dogs from nipping at hands waving around them. You could probably adapt that for gloves. From what I remember, you click for not grabbing the glove and slowly work the glove closer and closer to the puppy. 

Another method is to train an incompatible behavior. Casper goes for socks. Oh, endless mornings of getting my socks back. It's so hard not to wave them around while putting them on! So I trained him to backup, down, and stay while I put on my socks. Then he gets a treat. Oh sure, I could have put him in another room every time, but where would be the fun in that?

All that said, our weather is mild enough that not many people are typically wearing gloves, so I'm no expert on gloves.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Have you been training him to "leave it"?

This is an essential command IMHO and once trained, should work for anything including gloves.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree that working on leave it is the best idea. Short term, you might try spraying the kids' gloved hands with bitter apple. They'll be a lot less interesting if they taste bad. We did this when we first got Ben and he would bite our hands in play.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Leslie B said:


> This is all about setting him up with gloves and correcting him when he goes for them. You cannot ever let him get even one of them or that will reward him.
> 
> Is it only with children or does he go for go for gloves on teens and adults?


He doesn't go for my gloves, but he does go for the neighbors' gardening gloves, work gloves on adult men doing construction, etc. 

I will get the clicker and glove my seven-year-old son and start working on "leave it" and "back up." Since we have restarted dog school, I'm seeing a lot of improvement in Bailey. He's still 100% teenager, but he is reachable and trainable. 

Thank you to everyone for your responses! I appreciate the help.


----------



## goldenSkye1 (Oct 9, 2014)

This may sound harsh, but take a glove and coat it with hot sauce, then allow your dog to take it. She will associate the glove with a terrible taste, and it may help her not be so keen on those nasty gloves anymore!


----------

